# Should repeat exam takers worry about low pass rates!!



## vhmehta (Oct 7, 2009)

After I received my results for my first trial, I found out that I may have lost the exam to about 2-3 questions. So I decided to go for SE1 again.

But now as exam is approaching I feel like there must be something wrong for repeat takers.... Why the pass rates for repeat takers is always so low..... I start to doubt myself. Is there anyone with similar feelings.... If anyone who have passed the exams in second or more trials can help us out here with good information, I would appreciate.

As everyone I have a lot of things hanging on the "Pass" results for PE... Professional as well as personal.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Oct 7, 2009)

This has been discussed here before. here's an interesting thread about it.

Repeat Pass Rates

Read the whole thread. There are comments all the way through it.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 7, 2009)

you should never worry about pass rates, instead concentrate on passing!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree with MA. Pass rate is just a number relating to group performance. Concentrate on your own performance, not the group's.


----------



## vhmehta (Oct 7, 2009)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> This has been discussed here before. here's an interesting thread about it.
> Repeat Pass Rates
> 
> Read the whole thread. There are comments all the way through it.


Sorry did not know that it was covered earlier. Nice thread and thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## maryannette (Oct 7, 2009)

Don't worry about repeat pass rate. Like the others said, just worry about doing you best to pass. We're here for you if your nerves need stabilization before the test.


----------



## vhmehta (Oct 7, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> Don't worry about repeat pass rate. Like the others said, just worry about doing you best to pass. We're here for you if your nerves need stabilization before the test.


Mary.... I am absolutely nervous and feel like I don't know enough to pass the exams!

I feel like they(NCEES) are going to trick every question!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 7, 2009)

vhmehta said:


> Mary.... I am absolutely nervous and feel like I don't know enough to pass the exams!
> I feel like they(NCEES) are going to trick every question!!


vhmehta,

Like what everyone is saying, don't read too much into the passing rates. Like all statistics, it transfers very well to the overall population but very poorly to the individual.

Keep studying! You're almost there!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 7, 2009)

vhmehta said:


> I feel like they(NCEES) are going to trick every question!!


That attitude can get you into trouble on the exam. In my experience, there were a lot of questions that seemed way too simple. I think they expect you to over think those questions, and talk yourself out of the obvious (and correct) answer. I'm not saying that you should go with your first instinct on every question, but if your materials/calculations confirm that the obvious answer is correct, don't talk yourself out of it because you think they are trying to trick you.


----------



## Hromis1 (Oct 7, 2009)

vhmehta,

Let me tell you about my experience, maybe it will help.

I passed the FE and PE (civil/structural) many, many moons ago. I used several reference books and had numerous practice exams from NCEES. The score I recieved on both the PE and FE closely matched what my practice exam scores were. (They gave scores in those days. Not pass/fails). I studied real hard and had plently of time to spare. In other words, I suceeded becuase I was prepared. (pre-wife and kids days)

Now flash forward several years, new job, employer who will pay big bucks to someone who pass SE1 and SE2...

I volunteer to take the exams. Studied "SOME-WHAT"..still barely understood some things like AASHTO. Took the SE1..failed. Got the diagonistic back from NCEES. It was really a truthful assesment of my knowledge of the new codes. (Don't know #$% about bridges!). I should have not taken the exam. I just took it and hoped I would get lucky on a few questions.

Bottom line, my sucess before was my own, as was my failure on the SE1. Now I'm back using the same study goals that helped me sucseed before. It is also killing me that so many code books have changed. (ACI big changes!, notation changes every where in all codes)

My impression is...for the CE exam, you can get away with 3+/- months of studying. SE 1 needs a full year.

Most the licensed PE/SE's I know would choke on these exams. Particularly the siesmic detailing. This is a big deal to get through all these exams.

However I look at all these problems with a grain of salt. I finished a preliminary set of calculations on a modest industrial building near the new Madrid fault area. Went through all the fancy EQ calculations.....Wind load and lateral crane loads still govern. Still had to upsize the steel to account for corrosion/durability...At the end of the day, the result was I came up with steel sizes that matched the old "rule of thumbs" that the real-old timers taught me.

Then I gave the sizes to the detailer/designer. He quickly pointed out that beam "B" wont hang well off beam "A". Too small of flanges...

So my fancy calcs and work has been trumped by a guy with a HS degree and rule of thumb 90+ year old engineer.

Good luck! the license is important, but it is not all that make you a good engineer.

Hromis1


----------



## vhmehta (Oct 7, 2009)

Hromis1 said:


> vhmehta,
> Let me tell you about my experience, maybe it will help.
> 
> I passed the FE and PE (civil/structural) many, many moons ago. I used several reference books and had numerous practice exams from NCEES. The score I recieved on both the PE and FE closely matched what my practice exam scores were. (They gave scores in those days. Not pass/fails). I studied real hard and had plently of time to spare. In other words, I suceeded becuase I was prepared. (pre-wife and kids days)
> ...


Thanks Hromis for your inspiration...

I know that license does not prove that you are good engineer. But unfortunately my employer does think that. Having graduated from international school I had to wait for 8 years experience before giving PE exams and now my promotion is left hanging because of PE license. Personal life has seen a big change. I have 2 kids (one is 2 years old and other is 4 months old) and I have not spent enough time with them to prepare for this exam. I don't think I can ever bring this time back... But atleast if I pass the exam it would be time well spent.

Currently I am working under 25 year old really young person (I am 32) just because he passed the PE exam after 4 years of experience and I had to wait for 8 years.

I am tired of studying and hope that this will be my last time..... Pray for me!


----------



## frazil (Oct 7, 2009)

Good luck!


----------

